# Windows 7 RC bootmgr missing; Lösung?



## Azrael Gamer (29. Mai 2009)

*Windows 7 RC bootmgr missing; Lösung?*

Hallo @ all,
Ich hab mir vorgestern erst Windows 7 RC installiert, funktionierte alles noch einwandfrei. Bis heute ging alles noch bestens, aber seit gerade eben erst hab ich im Startmenü, dirket nach dem Bios-Bildschirm unten die Anzeige: "Bootmgr is missing"
             "Press Crtl+Alt+Del to reboot your Computer"
Hab ich mittlerweile 20.000 mal gemacht, die Anzeige kam immer wd. Hab schon einen Freund gefragt, der meinte ich solle die DVD mit Windoof 7 einlegen un dann: 1.Shift F10
                         2.bootrec /fixboot Enter
                         3.bootrec /fixmbr Enter
                         4.exit
                         5.PC neustarten
Alles schön und gut, wenn es aber nicht funktioniert 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr eine Lösung hättet 
Mfg Azrael Gamer


----------



## Azrael Gamer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 RC bootmgr missing; Lösung?*

Nach langen Recherchen (fast) den ganzen Tag lang, konnte ich auf einer Seite DIE LÖSUNG finden. Für alle, die dasgleiche Problem haben, hier die Anleitung:
Try this method:

you can rebuild the BCD store by using the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment. To do this, follow these steps: - Get your Windows 7 installation DVD and pop it into your drive.
- Then restart your computer.
- Press a key when you are prompted.
- Select a language, a time, a currency, and a keyboard or another input method, and then click *Next*
- Click Repair your computer
- Click the operating system that you want to repair, and then click *Next*
- In the System Recovery Options dialog box, click *Command Prompt*
- Type *bootrec /rebuildbcd* and then press *ENTER*

• If Bootrec runs successfully, it will present you with the installation path of a Windows directory. To add the entry to the BCD store, type Yes . A confirmation message appears that indicates the entry was added successfully.

• If Bootrec cannot locate any missing Windows installations, you must remove the BCD store, and then you must re-create it. To do this, type the following commands in the order shown below: (Remember to press ENTER after each command)

*bcdedit /export C:\BCD_Backup

ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old

bootrec /rebuildbcd*

- Restart the computer.


----------



## Rotax (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 RC bootmgr missing; Lösung?*

Hatte gestern ein ähnliches Problem und genau diese Lösung innerhalb von 3 Minuten googlen gefunden 

Aber schön wenns geklappt hat.

Gibt um den Bootmanager zu bearbeiten auch ein gutes Tool, nennt sich EasyBCD.


----------

